# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Quiz - 4th June 20:30

## erli

Hope to see you all there.

----------


## canuck

Sorry Erli, I have General Assembly tomorrow.  But all the best with the quiz.  I'll watch this thread next week to see the reactions from the players.  

Moira, with both golach and me missing you will have to take firm control of the "kids."  

AC, billyboy, chames, please play fair.   

Highlander I hope that you can just sit back and enjoy a nice blether with sassylass and helen in between the rapid fire answering.

----------


## erli

Sorry I wasn't able to stick around after the quiz last night. Because I was glued to the computer my children wouldn't go to bed and I had to go to get them to sleep.
Graham won but said he wouldn't be able to host next weeks, so is Angela going to be doing it instead as she was in 2nd place, or is it someone else?
It's much harder keeping track than I thought, but I did enjoy it.
Well done everyone and thanks for coming along and not giving me too hard a time. ::

----------


## angela5

I'll do the quiz it's not a problem. :Grin:

----------

